# chaque



## Labulla

"L’adoption du décret prévoit la suppression de _chaque _alternative à l'incarceration pour les soupçonnés de viol"
Va bene usare la parola _chaque_ per tradurre "ogni", considerando che in questo contesto significa "ogni = tutte"?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire "chaque" ici.
La formulation normale serait :
"L’adoption du décret prévoit la suppression de *toute*alternative à l'incarcération pour les soupçonnés de viol".


----------



## Labulla

Merci itka, ça signifie "de toutes les alternatives à..." donc?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je dirais: L'adoption du décret-loi la suppression de toute alternative ...


----------



## Nicomon

Labulla said:


> Merci itka, ça signifie "de toutes les alternatives à..." donc?



Oui... et non.  À mon avis, _toute _ a vraiment ici le sens de _n'importe laquelle/quelque alternative que ce soit.  _ Le même sens que l'anglais "any".



BenVitale said:


> Je dirais: L'adoption du décret-loi la suppression de toute alternative ...


Il ne manque pas quelque chose, ici?  Je ne supprimerais pas _prévoit._ 

Pour ce qui est de _décret-loi_ plutôt que _décret_,  j'imagine que _décret-loi _est plus précis... mais on ne sait pas ce que l'auteur a écrit dans la version originale. 
_Decreto _ou _decreto legge_? (selon ce que me dit un dico en ligne).  En français, j'ai lu les deux à ce sujet. 



> - Le gouvernement italien a approuvé un *décret* qui alourdit les peines infligées pour délits ou crimes sexuels...
> - Le gouvernement italien de Berlusconi a adopté un *décret loi *prévoyant la prison en cas de présomption de viol et pas de liberté ...


----------



## Corsicum

Avec le contexte donnè, je n’ai pas l’impression qu'i soit nècessaire, indiquè, de substituer *« toute »* à *« chaque »*, le législateur aurait précisé *« toute » *si c’était bien sa volonté. C’est bien pour _*chaque*_ alternative existante, et non _*toute*_ , au moment ou on vote la loi, qu’il il y a suppression ?. 
Dans l’état il me semble que _*« ogni »*_ correspond à _*« chaque »* _? …même si les conséquences sont identiques.
Ce n’est qu’un avis, je peux me tromper.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Nicomon,

C'est vrai! J'ai oublie' le mot "_prévoit."_


----------

